# Bad Honey



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't know, I just started beekeeping this spring and never tasted my own girls' honey because it would have been mixed with syrup anyway. I think if the water content is too high it can ferment.

Is it almost solid or is it thin?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


I certainly would _not _eat something that '_does not taste right_', especially when you don't have personal knowledge of the history of that particular bucket. While 'normal' honey generally doesn't spoil, it is possible that honey that has too high a moisture content can ferment. It is also possible that some kind of foreign substance may have contaminated that bucket.


If you are considering starting beekeeping, there are 14 threads in the _How to Start Beekeeping_ forum that you should consider reading. Here is a link to the first thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?221602-a)-Overview-the-big-picture


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

I actually have 6 five gallon buckets😱 he gave me . So some are really dark and thin and one or two are crystallized.


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

Look in your area for a local beekeeping club. That, or contact some local beekeepers in person, bring the buckets with you.


welcome to the forums,

td


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome😄what do you mean foreign substance? And not sure I understand the syrup comment either above yours. This money is very dark and had not been strained. There was ants in it and I had the strain it. Some people at work wanted to try it but I'm afraid to even allow them to try it. Is there anything else I can do with it if it is bad or should I just throw it out


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Honey


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you ever heard of mead? Taste every bucket and see if they are all not to your liking. Finding an experienced beekeeper in your area would definitely be at the top of your priorities followed closely by a bee club. Welcome.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

3 buckets taste funny and no I can't say I have heard of mead? The other buckets Are crystallized so I cannot taste them


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

But like I said there is a plastic spoon and bag strainer almost like a white tiny bag with fine holes.( I have seen something similar to this while straining paint) in that honey for months I wonder if that can make it go bad ?


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

When I check my post is a zero by it but everybody else's has a number but then I have responses so how can it be zero if I'm actually getting a response shouldn't be like 10


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thankyou for the wonderful warm welcomes I hope this will 🐝 awesome. And you all please excuse me for all the questions.. I hope I will not 🐝 a huge bother


----------



## pmshoney (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok the spoon the strainer anything else that is a solid object that you can just pull out of the honey will not hurt the honey if it is "wet honey" honey containing too much moisture it can ferment still will not hurt you to eat it just taste like a poor tasting beer how ever it can make bees very sick do not leave any of this honey outside ware bees can get to it. even good tasting honey will spread the sickness of its bees to the next colony of bees that eats it. you will not save the bees of the world by feeding them honey but you could wipe 2000 hives out by feeding them untested honey just something to know and remember. The number one spreader of AFB to healthy bees is some person setting out honey they bought and thought they were helping the bees by feeding them honey. With that little lesson you know now one thing that most 1-5 yr. bee keepers don't. There are a lot of bee keepers in FL this time of yr. some of them would look at your honey and tell you what it was. But don't just go walking into someone bee yard with an open bucket of honey they will quickly send you packing because they have thousands to loose if your honey if from die out or sick bees. I know some folks that are in FL now with there bees or others will be there soon. onto you want to get into bees I think that's great but b4 you jump in not knowing anything go find one of these keepers down there and help them for some time learn about bees from them its a good experience even if you do not get into bees you will learn a lot. your crystalized honey is most likely just fine in fact all your honey may be fine if its something goldenrod honey it may taste different to you because it is and real raw honey don't taste like the supper heated fine filtered "stuff" for lack of a nicer word you buy in the supper market anyway. I don't know how far from these bee keepers you are but if you cant find a bee person to look at it pm me I'm sure we can find someone down there to look at it don't throw it away.


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

pmshoney said:


> Ok the spoon the


VERY nice tips, thanks for posting and a belated welcome to the forums!

td


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

*5 GALLONS* makes this a tough call. The decision to keep or not may have more to do with your view of the "Someone" you received the honey from.

If it were me, and assuming I had no knowledge of the "Someone", I would not chance it, either for myself, or feeding it to my bees.

Phil


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually its worse than that. He has (6) 5 gallon buckets - see post #4.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Actually its worse than that. He has (6) 5 gallon buckets - see post #4.


Yeah, 30 gallons is in the neighborhood of 300 lbs, which has a retail value of around $2,000.00. I would ask why they gave it away! :scratch:


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

all honey will crystalize over time, a lot of factors determine when. the flavor of honey depends on what the bees got into. the thickness depends on moisture content and what the bees got into, some thin honey is fine. if the water content is too high the honey may ferment this number is something like 18 or 20 % moisture [water content] this number varies a little by what the bees got into and storage conditions in the hive and out. the honey that is crystalized already does not have to high a moisture content or it would not crystalize. honey flavor and collor varies a lot depending on what the bees got into and how it was stored and removed from the hive. incidental insect parts and debris would not normally effect the flavor. as suggested get some experienced help to check this out. a refactometer can tell you the sugar/water content. you have quite a bit of honey ,some real value. as stated above if you are not positive about the history NEVER feed it to bees. you will notice that the term "what the bees got into" shows up quite a few times, this could also in include some bad chemicals. if in doubt question the supplier.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ka313988 said:


> But like I said there is a plastic spoon and bag strainer almost like a white tiny bag with fine holes.( I have seen something similar to this while straining paint) in that honey for months I wonder if that can make it go bad ?


No. But all along I thought you meant a metal spoon. Just because you don't like the taste that doesn't mean the honey is bad. Mallaluka honey is supposed to have a pretty bad taste. But it itself isn't bad. You may be able to sell it to a bakery.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ka313988 said:


> When I check my post is a zero by it but everybody else's has a number but then I have responses so how can it be zero if I'm actually getting a response shouldn't be like 10


You have Posted 8 Posts, so far. Maybe it's because you are Posting from a cell phone?


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay so here's the deal it was a friend of mine and he was moving to a different state and because I had helped him with his living situation he wanted to repay me by giving me his business so he gave me everything and he wanted to go to be with his family. So my fiancé and I inherited everything from smokers to honey to suits to the boxes to start our own little honey business if we wanted to and he said if we didn't want to then we could sell the honey but I thought how cool to be able to get my kids into something like this


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

So yes I do trust him and I know for a fact he would never done anything in spitefulness, hey just wanted to go back and be with his family. And I do know that the honey was around a bunch of Palmetto trees or something and one of the buckets that is crystallize says Palmetto honey but the other ones don't say anything and they taste funny and I can't taste the crystallize one because it's like it's frozen


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

if you gently heat the crystalized honey to something like 140 degrees f. it will liquefy. do not burn it in the process, go slow, while it is warm filter it if needed. store above 57 degrees f. or frozen. if you only part liquefy it or store as liquid bellow the magic number [about 57 degrees f.] it will soon re-crystalize.


----------



## pmshoney (Dec 30, 2014)

All great ideas and I do like the selling it to a bakery as it concerns me that the honey was free. see if some loud mouth wouldn't of said it has a value of around $2,000.00 it could of been a deal on buying honey lol just kidding! they were right there could be a fair amount of $ in your honey even if some is fermented people still buy that to make mead. I for Shure would not throw it away. I would get someone to look at it maybe sell it to help fund yourself some new bees then you can have the addictive incurable bug like the rest of us.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

PMshoney 
Thank you for All the wonderful information I did not know that honey could be bad for the bees so that really is something truly new to me I have done a lot of research but there's so much reading involved but one thing that I do know is that apparently there are people that are saying to sit the hunting out for the bees to reuse it and obviously that's not true so I'm glad that I did not do that because at one point That crossed my mind so thank you for the answer to that. As far is beekeepers around here I don't really know of any I pulled a list from Florida and looked in our county there are a few not many but a few however I felt kind of weird just contacting them not ever speaking with them or purchasing honey from them. Yes I agree 25 to 30 gallons of honey is a lot to throw out however I would never want to contaminate anybody or anything so it would be worth it to me if I just throw it away I don't know where I would even begin to have it tested.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

There is also like 3 gallons of what looks to be broken up honeycomb or particles that maybe they strained from the honey I'm not sure because it does definitely have the honeycomb in there and I was going to throw that out to you but somebody told me not to because you can make things out of it.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

pmshoney said:


> see if some loud mouth wouldn't of said it has a value of around $2,000.00 it could of been a deal on buying honey lol just kidding!


What can I say? :shhhh:


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

the chances that it is contaminated to the point of not fit for people is real low. possibility of not fit for bees is low in a lot of places but, not easy to guess, never feed honey to bees from an unknown source. the stuff with the comb may well be low quality, so called baker's grade.


----------



## pmshoney (Dec 30, 2014)

I so missed the fact that you knew and trust the guy who gave it to you it was his dream that you make something out of it then, hoping he you got you into bees. I had a kid helping me he and his family didn't have much I paid him for his help each day. gave him meat from my freezer to take home on top of his pay. At the end of that bee season I offered him 4 full hives to take to his home and 2 buckets of honey. He took me up on my offer to help him get into bees so we moved the bees and for the next 2 yrs. I helped him keep them bees. When we built boxes and he helped I gave him what he needed to make his hive splits he sold his honey to buy frames and he was on his feet. Now 6 yrs. later he runs 30 hives TF on his own and works for a local farmer also still comes to help me when he has time. last yr. he bought a used truck with his honey money! and bought more frames and would not let me give him boxes he insisted on buying them from me at least at cost lol. If you decide to get into bees I'm Shure you will find the help you need on these forums or by pm's . Good luck I hope you go for it I love to hear of people getting into bees.


----------



## pmshoney (Dec 30, 2014)

TalonRedding said:


> What can I say? :shhhh:


LOL I was just messing with ya in my long post I just left out the fact that its worth a fair amount of $ good catch on your part it is a nice start out for a bee business or a cash in for something else if they don't get into bees. I love to see stories like this.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

It's all good!


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

To be honest I really want to do this I've been looking into and reading for the last six months I want my children to realize that there's more out there than just video games and that they can have a good hobby that will also benefit them a little right at home with the little responsibility. I have already read so much information but there's so much more that it's impossible to consume it in six months. I contacted a local beekeeper and because it was during October and November he stated that he really does not get out and do much with his bees during the cold weather. I wanted my kids to be able to come and myself and my fiancé to all learn but I'm not sure if he really wanted to teach us and I didn't have the money to pay him being that it's hard right now with my minimum wage job and trying to support my family. So moneywise I really don't have the money to afford for learning about the bees from other people so that's why decided to get on the forum. I wanted to buy the bees but I've got to find out on these boxes if they're even worth keeping who knows I may have about 20 boxes but I think only two of them would be a complete set that have everything and I've noticed that boxes are very very expensive the frames aren't that much but I'm afraid to buy the frames if they don't fit in the boxes I really don't have anybody locally that I know of that would be able to assist me without them being offended that I was trying to get in the same business that they're trying to make a living from just not sure how that would work out


----------



## pmshoney (Dec 30, 2014)

Ka313988 said:


> PMshoney
> I felt kind of weird just contacting them not ever speaking with them or purchasing honey from them. Yes I agree 25 to 30 gallons of honey is a lot to throw out however I would never want to contaminate anybody or anything so it would be worth it to me if I just throw it away I don't know where I would even begin to have it tested.


I know of lots of keepers in FL there is thousands and I do mean thousands of hives of bees in FL most of them keepers are big and not listed where you would readily look them up and I wont list any of there name here as they don't want to be public listed I have not looked at a map to see what part of FL your in to know how far you would have to drive to see one. My dad is even in FL this time of yr. he is more out in the farming part of FL but still down there. I highly doubt there is anything unfit for people in that honey unless it was purposely put in the honey after it was taken off the bees and there just isn't that kind of monsters in the bee keepers blood. But its a real bad idea to feed honey to bees because even the best bee keeper can think his or her bees are fine and sickness free when they are not and some bees seem not to be bothered by high AFB spore counts when the next hive of bees it would out right kill in a short time. How ever people are not affected by AFB spores in honey in fact I'm Shure you have ate honey or honey flavoring with AFB in it.


----------



## pmshoney (Dec 30, 2014)

on them boxes if you measure outside to outside across top front to back and across top side to side and there height we can tell you what they are if there 8 or 10 frame standard sized


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

I will have to do that when I get home I'm at work right nowThe frames are actually in there they're just not perfect frames some of the wires are missing some of the plastic is broken who knows there could be bees in there because there were bees hanging around the boxes but I have not open them this winter


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Ka313988 said:


> I will have to do that when I get home I'm at work right nowThe frames are actually in there they're just not perfect frames some of the wires are missing some of the plastic is broken who knows there could be bees in there because there were bees hanging around the boxes but I have not open them this winter


most likely are, I would doubt he would give you everything and kill the bees............ You may already be a beekeeper and not know it LOL Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

I wish it would've been that easy, but I checked the bee boxes whenever I first got them to see what it look like and examine it to see if they were even worth anything and there was no bees in it at that time


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

here: 

http://www.jaxbees.com/
Jacksonville Beekeepers Association

td


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you for the association info but I just looked up online kind of been researching all day because Jacksonville is probably five hours away from me I am more in the panhandle in the Walton County area. I just spoke with a beekeeper who was so friendly to me we even laughed at the fact that I didn't know the first thing about bees and he has actually pointed me in some very good direction so hopefully I can learn a little bit more and I would like to go ahead and start utilizing the things that I already do have so maybe I can get him to come by and look at it and see if it's even able to be used or what I have to buy new. He seems to think that whatever I have I can use it because he said his or old the bees don't care what it looks like maybe I'm just looking at the age in the condition of it he says there's things you can do to replace parts. He even pointed me in the direction of a local person in the area that raises bees and I could get a nuk. So Believe it or not I think this is worse than gambling as far as this addiction may go😂🐝Who would've ever thought


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

My bad, thought you were in Argyle.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

It's okay I appreciate everything ☺😃


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Aren't you in Argyle, FL?


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

I wanted to send some pictures but I can't figure out how. Does anybody know how I can send pictures?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want to use the built in forum photo upload feature, make sure your images/files are no more than 800x800 pixels and file size no more than 195 Kb otherwise the upload will fail. If your photo is too big, resize it first. Once you have an appropriate size file, use the 'Insert Image" icon (3rd from the right on the toolbar) to upload it.

A possible alternative is to use a 3rd party photo host like Photobucket or Flickr and then link to your image. Depending on the link style you choose, images _can _be displayed directly in your Beesource post.

[hr] [/hr]

Ka313988 - your location, join date and number of posts that you have made are displayed in the upper right corner of every post. That info is displayed that way for everybody - not just you. If you can't/don't see that information, that is a limitation of the device that you are using.

.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

No not Argyle from DeFuniak just curious how you guys came up with Argyle? Does it show me on a map or something


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

On the Right hand side of the heading of each of our Posts is displayed the Join Date:, Location:, and Posts: of the person posting the Post. Is that not displayed on your screen? You would have entered your Town and State names when you registered. If you aren't in Argyle, are you in FL?


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

Ka313988 said:


> No not Argyle from DeFuniak just curious how you guys came up with Argyle? Does it show me on a map or something



Your post has coordinates, probably old numbers but the sattellite view shows you really do need to mow that yard. 



















I KEED! I KEED! 

Your "location" is shown in the upper right of your posts, says "Argyle, Florida".


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hahhahha I was like 😳


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

I am on the phone so maybe that's why it doesn't show up mobile version I suppose. Cause I don't even see where to upload pictures


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay do I took some of the crystallized honey out placed it in a pot the heated it on med low . After that I ended up straining the honey and then letting it sit back on the stove on very low. To me it just looks caramelized. It tastes good but it's got heaten up twice and still looks like caramel instead of honey. 😞


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You burned it. If you are going to try to heat crystallized honey next time do it low heat and use a double boiler or some other manner that doesn't burn the honey.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hahha great I burnt it and I thought it was not even warm to the touch... I never exceeded 4 on the dial then after 10 minutes then lowered it to two for an additional 10 minutes. What do you recommend timewise and on a regular stove what should I put it on and for how long


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

OR ELSE you didnt get it warm enough. It may still be partially crystalized
Ray


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

put some honey in a small container and let the container of honey sit in a hot water bath for a while. You can also put the buckets in a closed vehicle that's in direct sunlight for a day or so.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Awesome. I will try that
Thankyou everyone 😁


----------



## honey jhar (Jun 5, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

This is the location for hive plans. They may help you figure out what type of equipment you received. As to what frames you need for the boxes, the most important measurements are the INSIDE measurements of your boxes.

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/

Welcome to beekeeping!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Definitely worse than gambling. I gave up cigarettes so I could support my bee habit, lol. (never have a nicotine fit when you have an Africanized beehive open)


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hahha awesome and thankyou so much for all the guidance .. Honestly I feel like I've learned more in two days then I have reading for six months&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Ka313988 said:


> Honestly I feel like I've learned more in two days then I have reading for six months��


One benefit of beesource.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

<www.jaxbees.com> will take you to the Jacksonville Bee Keepers Association's web page. There will be someone there that you can talk to directly.

Very dark honey has a a very strong taste and a strong after taste so many do not like it. That does not mean it is bad, I buy dark (black) honey by the bucket full whenever I can. 

If it smells bad, it probably is.

There is probably nothing wrong with the crystallized honey. Set a bucket in a wash tub half full of water and heat the water. The honey will turn back to liquid without damage. 

Set a little bit of the honey out is a shallow dish where bees can find it. If the bees won't touch it then it is bad and should be poured in the sewer. 

If you are interested in selling, I would make y7ou an offer on any or all it. PM me
Joe


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

The honey does not smell bad at all. But it is a very strong taste and the after taste is worse. I am afraid to sit it out for the bees because I don't wanna hurt any bees. So if I sit a saucer with 3 tablespoons is that too much? And I am just curious because the boxes that I have only a couple have those threaded grooves or can you put the boxes together without those groves? the other boxes are just plywood with nails and no groves just straight. is there a difference from the ones that have the grooves versus the boxes that are just put together and nailed straight because these boxes may not even be worth anything if they have to have the grooves in them. I notice all of the plans that I look at it shows the grooves in the boxes on the side. What is your opinion on that. I really don't want to sell the honey because I don't know if it's bad or not and I would feel horrible if something happened. But I see there's a lot that can be done with Honey to be honest I actually put some in my bathwater last night. And thought about putting some in my hair because I read the forum that is really good for the hair so I may make up a concoction of some kind of oils and honey. Lol. Thankyou for the offer Joe and I will def contact you if this does not go right for me �� but please pray it does. I really want to do this and show my children hard work Pays off


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Ka313988 said:


> I really want to do this and show my children hard work Pays off


Lol....always keep that attitude and no matter what happens, maintain composure!


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

KA313988
Check your PM


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

How do I check a pm


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

PM is short for "Private Message".

One way to get there is to click on _your _member ID (on the top left of every post), then choose "Private Message" from the resulting dropdown.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Graham,
I get to my PMs by clicking on Notifications, don't you?


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

as for the crystallized honey,, just take a spoon , knife or any thing and dig some out ,,, I myself love crystallized honey , I put honey in the fridge to make crystallize


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Mark, he/she isn't familiar with the system, and has demonstrated above that apparently parts of the normal display are off the screen (not displayed) in his/her phone device. So the method I mentioned is the one that I deemed most likely to work for a newcomer with those constraints. 

Yes, there are multiple ways to send/receive PMs - ya pays your money and takes ya choice! :lookout:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I see.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yay I think I uploaded some photos !!!! &#55357;&#56835; so sorry it took so long but maybe you guys can see what I have now!!! And what you think?


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't see any photos, sorry


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

I think I put them in an album under my profile


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Yep you did, that is some dark honey


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Does that mean it's bad??


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I suspect that at least one of your buckets - this one:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/album.php?albumid=266&attachmentid=15200

is cappings wax. Here is a similar photo of lighter cappings wax:







Photo Credit

Cappings wax initially has honey mixed in but if it is present its likely at the bottom of the bucket. Or it may have been drained off previously. Either way, its easy to see why you don't think it tastes like honey - its mostly beeswax.

Keep in mind that beeswax is a valuable item - don't throw it away as trash. The wax can be melted and cleaned and then used in a variety of different ways.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow that is light!! Hahaa mine is dark. And the honey looks like motor oil lol when it is in the buckets..


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

I was told by my friend that gave me everything that dark honey is better because is contain more antioxidants and minerals nutrients and vitamins. It has always been that dark I just never dipped my finger in it. (Never tasted it) lol so is this true? I think it taste like NyQuil 😝


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ka313988 said:


> Does that mean it's bad??


Not if it isn't burnt. But if it is burnt, that might be why it doesn't taste good to you.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Can it burn just sitting outside? Cause I have not even touch that honey. Just the crystalized I took a few scoops out and warmed it up on 4 then lowered stove to 2 for maybe 10 min


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

It depends on the kind of flowers that the bees were foraging from. I doubt it is burned. Every honey tastes a little different. I like a strong dark flavorful honey like buckwheat. It can be that dark. My wife wont touch it. She likes the lighter, more lemony tasting honey. I bet yours is fine, just a strong variety
Ray


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ka313988 said:


> Can it burn just sitting outside? Cause I have not even touch that honey. Just the crystalized I took a few scoops out and warmed it up on 4 then lowered stove to 2 for maybe 10 min


Oh, I thought that was the honey you liquified. No, it won't burn just sitting around. Find a bakery that will buy it. Trade them for pasteries or birthday cakes.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

I think I would like to find someone to taste it that is fimilar with different honeys and see there opinion cause I would like to maybe trade for some bee equipment &#55357;&#56845; that would be awesome if I could do that then maybe I can get my bees by the end of Febuary&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I see a veil, and a smoker in your pictures. You speak of boxes, whatever construction was used to make them, if they are strong enough to stand up, they are strong enough to start out with. You can rotate the sorry ones out as you are able. I don't know if you have frames or comb but it looks to me like you are close to just needing bees and information and you're a beekeeper.

That honey could be buckwheat, my favorite, I think it tastes a little like molasses. I would taste it, if it doesn't taste good spit it out, wash out your mouth with water, and no harm.

I think your friend has given you a nice start here, good luck with it.

Bill


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> Oh, I thought that was the honey you liquified. No, it won't burn just sitting around. Find a bakery that will buy it. Trade them for pasteries or birthday cakes.


"Mark I wish you would stop advising someone to sell an unknown substance to a bakery. It would be very illegal for the bakery to use it."

My Lawyer has advised me to cease and desist the suggesting of selling something which may or may not be honey. So, dump it down the drain or take it to the recycling center and turn it in with Paints and Chemicals.​


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay so I stand corrected!!! We have bees!!! I will post my boxes and pics in the same albums see what you guys think?? I took some of the good tasting honey and set it out to see and BAM!!!&#55357;&#56835;take a look a the photos!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You may have bees, but they are not your bees. Yet.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz338/ka313988/imagejpg3_zpse6b213ea.jpg


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz338/ka313988/imagejpg2_zpsba3983a6.jpg


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Then again. :lpf:You may have been lucky enough to have a swarm move into your box. Congrats.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ha ha Ha ha ha when you said that I was thinking no I think these are my bees because I don't think anybody would have all those but I'm a little terrified because I don't know what I should do I really was not expecting to start bees this early. Should I just leave them alone or should I go ahead and start a full box? And what if they need some kind of medication, how do I check for that? And would they be there without a queen or does that mean there has to be a queen? Oh boy the questions are going to come rolling in now it's almost like having a new pet and not knowing what to do with it!!! Lol


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

It's suppose to be 22 degrees next week oh no what should I do to insure they stay warm???


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

They probably have a queen, that's wild that you got a swarm to move in!

How many bees are there? You probably will need to get some food to them, you have lots of honey, I'm sure someone can offer a solution for feeding that to them in the cold.


----------



## Ka313988 (Dec 31, 2014)

So is that not normal??? Does that mean someone was not caring for their bees? I would think they must have a queen I have 10 frames and 3 to 4 are full of bees and that was just one frame...about 500 bees maybe 400 and that is not all the boxes open so there could be more maybe .. Not sure ...


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Ka313988 said:


> Oh boy the questions are going to come rolling in now it's almost like having a new pet and not knowing what to do with it!!! Lol


Looks like you do have some pets. Now you have to try to make them livestock. Become familiar with each piece of equipment. Put down a bottom board on a stand. A stand can be as simple as 2 to 4 cement blocks. It keeps the hive off the ground. Then put the box of bees on top of the bottom board. if you have an inner cover put that on and then an outer cover. Your done for now.


----------

